# Automatic Folding/Bagging Machines?



## SamBrand (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello all! 

We are searching for a great automatic folding and poly bagging machine. I've come across some at shows, but would like to hear from anyone that has experience using automated machines to do this. Which kind do you use? Is it "worth it" (we fold/bag approximately 1,500 to 2,000 pieces per day by hand)?

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

